# ساعدونى ف ال sensors ارجوووووووووووكم



## روزاما المراغى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

لدى بحث ف الكليه مطالب به عن مكونات نظم الميكاترونس رجاءان تفيدونى ف هذالامر افادكم سيحانه
كل ماتعرفونه غن مكونات الميكاترونكس مصحوب بالصور:19:


----------



## روزاما المراغى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رجاء من المشرف م.أحمدعفيفى ساعدنى*

*اريدالكثيرمن المعلومات عن مكونات نظم الميكاترونكس ال sensors
والactuatorsرجاءمساعدتى:55: مدعومه بالصور وجزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حمل كتاب mechatronics or mechatronics handbook وستجد فيه كل ما تريدالكتب موجوده في مكتيه الميكاترونكس


----------



## Miss (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*لدي كتاب عن الsensor*

لدي كتاب عن الsensor قمت بتحميله من هذا الملتقى و سوف احاول اعادة ارساله لك و اذا لم ينجح التحميل ارجو ان تراسلني ع الايمل التالي:
devil_may_cry_irq_82***********


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ali abbas jasim iraq mechatronics

plez re read the archieve of the MULTAQA that contain perfect websites & full information for mechatronics engineering

===========================================

Institute of Robotics and Mechatronics
http://www.robotic.dlr.de/
VirginiaTech Mechatronics
http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu/
Clemson University:
http://ece.clemson.edu/crb/main.htm
Vanderbilt University:
http://fourier.vuse.vanderbilt.edu/cim/
Chalmers University:
http://www.mvs.chalmers.se/
University of Wisconsin
http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labresources/tutorials.htm
Colorado State University
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html
Northwestern University
http://www.mech.nwu.edu/dept/facilities/mechatronics/frameset.htm


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Sensors and Transducers, Third Edition







Sensors and Transducers, Third Edition
ISBN: 0750649321
Author: Ian Sinclair
Publisher: Newnes 
Edition: 3 edition (May 30, 2001)
Hardcover: 306 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750649321
Summary:
In this book Ian Sinclair provides the practical knowhow required by technician engineers, systems designers and students. The focus is firmly on understanding the technologies and their different applications, not a mathematical approach. The result is a highly readable text which provides a unique introduction to the selection and application of sensors, transducers and switches, and a grounding in the practicalities of designing with these devices.
The devices covered encompass heat, light and motion, environmental sensing, sensing in industrial control, and signal-carrying and non-signal switches.
Get up to speed in this key topic through this leading practical guide
Understand the range of technologies and applications before specifying
Gain a working knowledge with a minimum of maths


Sensor Technology Handbook







Sensor Technology Handbook
ISBN: 0750677295
Author: Jon S Wilson
Publisher: Newnes 
Edition: Bk&CD-Rom edition (December 8, 2004)
Hardcover: 704 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750677295
Summary:
Without sensors most electronic applications would not existthey perform a vital function, namely providing an interface to the real world. The importance of sensors, however, contrasts with the limited information available on them. Today's smart sensors, wireless sensors, and microtechnologies are revolutionizing sensor design and applications. This volume is an up-to-date and comprehensive sensor reference guide to be used by engineers and scientists in industry, research, and academia to help with their sensor selection and system design. It is filled with hard-to-find information, contributed by noted engineers and companies working in the field today. The book will offer guidance on selecting, specifying, and using the optimum sensor for any given application. The editor-in-chief, Jon Wilson, has years of experience in the sensor industry and leads workshops and seminars on sensor-related topics. 
In addition to background information on sensor technology, measurement, and data acquisition, the handbook provides detailed information on each type of sensor technology, covering:
· technology fundamentals
· sensor types, w/ advantages/disadvantages
· manufacturers
· selecting and specifying sensors
· applicable standards (w/ urls of related web sites)
· interfacing information, with hardware and software info
· design techniques and tips, with design examples
· latest and future developments
The handbook also contains information on the latest MEMS and nanotechnology sensor applications. In addition, a CD-ROM will accompany the volume containing a fully searchable pdf version of the text, along with various design tools and useful software.
*The only comprehensive book on sensors available!
*Jam-packed with over 800 pages of techniques and tips, detailed design examples, standards, hardware and software interfacing information, and manufacturer pros/cons to help make the best sensor selection for any design
*Covers sensors from A to Z- from basic technological fundamentals, to cutting-edge info. on the latest MEMS and the hottest nanotechnology applications


----------

